
Show HN: A tech conference aggregator - StriverGuy
http://www.techconferences.io/
======
macobo
This is great, I can see myself using this.

However, this suffers from being a SPA:

\- URLs are not persistent, meaning if I cannot bookmark searches I care
about.

\- Outbound links are buttons for some reason instead of anchor tags. This
means that ctrl-click does not work and will bring directly to the website.

Other things:

\- I don't think it's easy to filter conferences which are within an
acceptable distance. A map-based search a'la yelp would go a long way here.

~~~
curiouscat321
What does SPA mean?

~~~
cedricd
Single page app

------
zeta_
Make the website button open in a new tab, or at least use an <a> element
instead of a <button> (you can still use the .btn classes from Bootstrap in
<a> elements if you didn't know)

~~~
StriverGuy
Definitely will switch that up. Thanks!

~~~
zeta_
I think that a filter by technology/subject would be nice too

------
antif
Date sorting is broken--I'm seeing the following in 'descending' order:

    
    
      November 6, 2016
      November 5, 2017
      November 4, 2016
      November 30, 2016
      November 3, 2016
      November 29, 2016

------
soamv
Nice work. Feature request: track CFP dates and let people find conferences
with upcoming CFP deadlines.

BTW, you have "USA" and "United States" as two countries, might want to
combine those.

~~~
StriverGuy
Hey, thanks for checking it out. I like the CFP notification idea. Was
planning to provide some sort of notification system for the conferences users
save. And thanks for catching that, I need to clean the data a little bit.

~~~
katpas
It's really smooth, I checked to see if it was built in React given the speed.

On the same lines as the comment above, London and London Borough of Camden
are listed separately too.

Edit: And you're printing some arrays into the browser console.

~~~
StriverGuy
Hey, its actually vanilla JS/Bootstrap Table. I need to spend some time
cleaning up some console logs and a few other buggy things. Hopefully will
push some changes tonight.

------
Ursium
V. cool, but would be great to be able to use it as a tool of discovery: list
topics covered using tags, and indicate rough # of attendees (I know some
people prefer to only attend larger events)

------
jpalomaki
Thanks for including also the Google/Twitter/whatever sign-on. Perfect for
reducing friction on trying services.

I'm interested in knowing about upcoming conferences in Europe. So some kind
of grouping for the countries (NA, EU, Asia etc) would be useful.

------
bradknowles
Maybe allow people to search by state (or other regional borders) inside of a
given country?

Or sort by distance from a given zip code or city?

------
ptttr
Good idea. I tried looking for a tool like this quite recently because I keep
missing interesting conferences around me or I find about them when it's
already too late. I didn't find anything satisfactory so your tool has
potential.

BTW. OAuth Sign In doesn't work in your app - it seems like you need to
whitelist your redirect_uris at OAuth providers setup.

~~~
StriverGuy
Just curious, which sign in provided did you attempt to auth with?

edit: found out the issue. thanks for the heads up. All fixed.

~~~
ptttr
I tried most of them. :) But it seems like you have fixed it already, good
job.

Out of curiosity, do you mind sharing what stack you're using?

~~~
StriverGuy
Its Node/Express/Mongo and just vanilla JS on the client. Tried to keep it as
simple as possible!

------
pheouk
It would be nice if the start/end date could be a range it seems tied to a
specific start date for a conference, rather than any conferences starting
after this date

it would be nice to see the fields filter down as other parameters are
defined, if i set USA as the country, I should just see cities hosting
conferences in the USA

Love how clean and quick it is though

------
2pointsomone
You know what would be useful? Ticket price.

~~~
StriverGuy
I have this for a portion of the dataset. Will definitely look to add it soon.

------
bastih
Looks similar to: [http://lanyrd.com/](http://lanyrd.com/)

~~~
detaro
Which from what I've heard is sadly more or less dead (requests that require
human attention are not processed, long downtimes)

~~~
dwightgunning
Was acquired by Eventbrite a few years back. If I remember it was only a 1-2
person operation anyway.

Never quite lived up to the potential in my mind (or perhaps there just wasn't
a big enough pain / market).

Still I like and respect it. I look at it weekly when I curate the Amsterdam
startup digest.

------
peterwwillis
What counts as a tech conference? I don't see most industry conferences or
sub-genres like hacker conferences.

Also, I notice you're dynamically loading content on every page view? Do
schedules change every few seconds, or couldn't that be at least page-cached?

------
StriverGuy
Just want to say thanks for all the awesome feedback! I am going to put some
time to help make it more useful for everyone. To best stay in touch, sign up
on the site if you like and drop me a message. Thanks HN!

------
JoshTriplett
Nice site.

I tend to use LWN's conference calendar and CFP calendar for this; this looks
like the same thing generalized to a broader set of conferences.

------
shubb
Regular conference goers - what conferences would you recommend if you had to
pay for your own tickets?

~~~
chillydawg
Normally the smaller stuff. Eg for Python/data science in London there's a
meetup.com miniconf that gets hosted in various company offices and you just
sign up and turn up and listen to some cool people talk about whatever mad
science they've been up to. Good places to find jobs/people too.

------
orasis
I don't know what half of these conferences are. A brief description for each
would be helpful.

------
cfjedimaster
I see multiple conferences with "Invalid Date" \- is that expected?

~~~
StriverGuy
Sorry about that. Still working on some of the data issues as it is pulled
from a ton of third party sources.

------
dajohnson89
How do you get the data?

------
4714
FYI, You have Texas listed as a country. Cool idea!

------
confpartner
See also: [http://www.myhuiban.com](http://www.myhuiban.com)

* Conference Partner - an academic website for conferences and journals built by Dou SUN (孙斗)

------
heebeejeebees
Awesome stuff! Could we add Singapore in though?

~~~
StriverGuy
Any particular conferences in mind? Shoot me a link or two and we can get them
up there.

